

RESTful thinking considered harmful - followup - wvanbergen
http://www.shopify.com/technology/5903345-restful-thinking-considered-harmful-followup

======
lvh
"However, REST requires developers to realize that stuff like "publishing a
blog post" is a resource,"

I don't get this.

Blog posts are resources. POSTing to the collection of blog posts creates a
new one. "publishing a blog post" is an action, maybe -- not a resource.

~~~
kennu
I don't think the original author groks REST particularly well. Fundamentally
it's really simple, once you understand the difference between actions and
resources.

